# Old Bailey Wood Bottom Plane



## wickedsolo (Feb 17, 2017)

Just wanted to know if anyone has knowledge of these old Bailey wood bottom hand planes? 

I picked one up on eBay for $20. It’s in decent shape. It’s able to be restored enough to be in working order, but there is a crack in the cast iron body that I wasn’t aware of until I got it. The wood block is 15” long. 

I figured I’d just clean the cast iron pieces, flatten the bottom, and sharpen the iron. 

Is this one worth anything restored? Or, should I just get it in working order for my own uses/collection? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I think that would be a No.26 transitional plane. Is it like this ( http://www.handplane.com/206/stanley-no-26-jack-plane/ ) one? Is the beech sole even in decent enough condition to use? A picture would be of great help.


----------



## wickedsolo (Feb 17, 2017)

WeebyWoodWorker said:


> I think that would be a No.26 transitional plane. Is it like this ( http://www.handplane.com/206/stanley-no-26-jack-plane/ ) one? Is the beech sole even in decent enough condition to use? A picture would be of great help.




Here are some pics of it. On the nose it says “No. 27”, so I guess that’s what it is.

The handle is cracked, but I can fix that. 

The sole needs some work. I was going to flatten it, but there are some surface cracks. Was wondering if the best option there would be epoxy? Or maybe adding a thin piece of hardwood...oak or something? Not sure what the triangle notch out is...





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedsolo (Feb 17, 2017)

I’m actually thinking about sending it back. That notch out in the bottom is strange. I also know the 27’s are fairly common. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedsolo (Feb 17, 2017)

Well, turns out the seller just refunded my money and told me to keep it. Lol.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

The cut out looks like someone was attempting a repair. It’s done to make the mouth opening smaller and is/was required because of wear and flattening of the base over the years caused the mouth opening to get too wide since it’s a tapered opening.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## wickedsolo (Feb 17, 2017)

Terry Q said:


> The cut out looks like someone was attempting a repair. It’s done to make the mouth opening smaller and is/was required because of wear and flattening of the base over the years caused the mouth opening to get too wide since it’s a tapered opening.
> 
> 
> In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.




I opted to veneer a new sole on it. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

